# Những Tư Thế Ngủ Tốt Cho Thai Nhi Và Mẹ Bầu



## Serena (22/5/19)

Nếu mẹ nằm ngủ sai tư thế có thể dẫn đến thiếu máu tuần hoàn cho cả thai nhi và mẹ, đồng thời tăng nguy cơ mắc bệnh trĩ, đau mỏi các cơ. Ảnh hưởng đến cả sức khỏe của mẹ và bé yêu.

Trong giai đoạn mang thai, mọi hoạt động sinh hoạt, sự vận động của mẹ đều gây ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến bé yêu. Do đó, đòi hỏi các mẹ phải thật cẩn thận từ đi lại, ăn uống đến giấc ngủ. Sau đây, TATANA sẽ gửi đến bạn Những Tư Thế Ngủ Tốt Cho Thai Nhi Và Mẹ Bầu, hãy cùng tham khảo và áp dụng nhé.






_Những Tư Thế Ngủ Tốt Cho Thai Nhi Và Mẹ Bầu_​
*Tại sao mẹ bầu không thoải mái khi ngủ ở tư thế bình thường?*
Khi mang thai, cơ thể của mẹ sẽ chứng kiến rất nhiều thay đổi. Chúng sẽ làm xáo trộn những thói quen sinh hoạt hàng ngày. Rất nhiều lý do để giải thích cho cảm giác không thoải mái của mẹ bầu, gồm đau lưng, ợ nóng, tăng kích thước vòng bụng, nôn ói, khó thở và chất lượng giấc ngủ giảm sút.

Tuy nhiên, một số tư thế ngủ mẹ bầu nên thử, giúp cải thiện chứng mất ngủ, mang lại cảm giác ngủ ngon, dễ chịu hơn.

*Tư thế ngủ tốt nhất cho bà bầu*
Ngủ nghiêng được cho là tư thế ngủ tốt nhất cho mẹ bầu, đặc biệt là những tháng cuối thai kỳ.
Thậm chí, nằm nghiêng bên trái còn tốt hơn cả, tăng lượng dinh dưỡng và máu được cung cấp cho thai nhi thông qua dạ con.
Ngoài ra, mẹ bầu nên co chân, đệm một cái gối ở giữa sao cho hông và mắt cá tạo thành một đường thẳng. Đó là tư thế chuẩn nhất.






_Nằm nghiên là tư thế tốt nhất được khuyên dùng cho mẹ bầu._​
*Mẹo cho bà bầu ngủ ngon*
Nếu bị đau lưng, mẹ bầu càng nên chọn tư thế ngủ nghiêng và nên đặt một cái gối dưới bụng. Bên cạnh đó, nếu mẹ bầu bị ợ nóng vào ban đêm, bạn có thể lựa chọn tư thế ngủ nằm ngửa, nhưng nửa ngồi, kê nhiều gối êm sau lưng.

Ở những tháng cuối thai kỳ, cảm giác khó thở càng trở nên phổ biến. Vì vậy mẹ bầu càng nên nằm nghiêng ngủ.

*Nên tránh ngủ ở tư thế nào?*

*Nằm ngửa: *Ngay từ những ngày đầu thai kỳ, bạn nên tránh ngủ ở tư thế nằm ngửa. Bởi khi đó, trọng lượng của thai nhi sẽ đè lên cột sống, cơ lưng và các mạch máu chính, dẫn tới giảm lượng máu được truyền đi các bộ phận cơ thể mẹ và thai nhi.





_Mẹ bầu ngủ ở tư thế nằm ngửa có thể dẫn tới thiếu máu, đau mỏi cơ, mắc trĩ._​
*Ngồi xổm nguy hiểm như thế nào khi mang bầu?* Ngoài việc gây vấn đề về hệ tuần hoàn, ngủ nằm ngửa còn khiến mẹ bầu có thể bị đau cơ và mắc bệnh trĩ.
*Nằm úp*: Khi ngực và bụng càng lớn dần, việc ngủ ở tư thế nằm úp là bất khả thi.


----------



## Nghi Pham (14/6/19)

Hồi chưa sinh bé mình cũng ngủ nghiêng mà nằm lâu nằm nhiều cũng không thoải mái, người cũng cứ bị mỏi.


----------



## Lưu Phương (17/7/19)

Bài viết rất bổ ích ạ. Để mẹ dẻo dai, con cứng cáp mẹ nhớ lưu ý bổ sung canxi sau sinh nữa nhé.


----------



## sanho_95 (20/7/19)

Serena nói:


> Nếu mẹ nằm ngủ sai tư thế có thể dẫn đến thiếu máu tuần hoàn cho cả thai nhi và mẹ, đồng thời tăng nguy cơ mắc bệnh trĩ, đau mỏi các cơ. Ảnh hưởng đến cả sức khỏe của mẹ và bé yêu.
> 
> Trong giai đoạn mang thai, mọi hoạt động sinh hoạt, sự vận động của mẹ đều gây ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến bé yêu. Do đó, đòi hỏi các mẹ phải thật cẩn thận từ đi lại, ăn uống đến giấc ngủ. Sau đây, TATANA sẽ gửi đến bạn Những Tư Thế Ngủ Tốt Cho Thai Nhi Và Mẹ Bầu, hãy cùng tham khảo và áp dụng nhé.
> 
> ...


Lựa chọn tư thế ngủ rất quan trọng cho bà bầu. Ngoài ra nó còn giúp cho mẹ bầu giảm đau lưng trong khi mang thai


----------

